# Planet Project



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This seems intriguing to me,







wanted to share it for anyone interested.

It's almost time for

P l a n e t P r o j e c t

the largest global online survey...ever

An opportunity to answer provocative questions and immediately compare your answers to those of millions of like-minded and not so like-minded participants from around the world!

You can answer questions like "Would you switch your race if you could not change it back?" and "When you die, what do you think will happen to you?

To participate during November 15-18, please go to: http://www.planetproject.com

And...be sure to forward this mail to all of your friends - don't let them miss this unique event. Participate and we'll make sure your opinions are heard around the world!

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 11-16-2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Wow, I just finished the polls, very thought provoking. I agree cchiu, everyone should take the time to check this out
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Fyi, this site and it's polls have been extended
cc


----------

